# Weak points



## BADSBRD (Dec 13, 2004)

What are the weak points on the Jeep? I am (hopefully, if I can find a plow) going to be plowing my first season this winter. I would like to know what to watch for. I've got a 94 YJ with a 4.0, and a 5-speed, stock axles, and t/c. It has a 4" lift and 33" BFGs. Should I be worried about the 35 in the back turning the 33's and pushing snow?

Next year shouldn't be a problem..as summer plans call for a set of narrowed 60's and a Dana 300 :yow!:


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

BADSBRD said:


> It has a 4" lift and 33" BFGs. Should I be worried about the 35 in the back turning the 33's and pushing snow?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well is the lift a body lift or does it lift the frame also... If the frame is lifted you will have to have a custom mount fabricated so be prepared for that...
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Keeping U-joints in the rear drive shaft.


----------



## BADSBRD (Dec 13, 2004)

Its a 4" Suspension lift. Fabrication is no problem, just grab some steel and fire up the welder  

The Dana 35 rear end is notoriously weak. Many people have broken axles, gears, etc. running 33's on the trail. I was wondering if anyone here had a problem pushing snow with it?

My tires are not the typical 12.5" wide tires on most lifted Jeeps. While I do have the MTs they are 33"x10" and are siped.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I would think your Dana 35 would be fine. Plowing is a little easier on axles than wheeling because you're always going to be on a snow covered or wet surface, so the tires afford some "give".

Just plow in low range (I think that's a given with 33" tires) and go easy with it.

Good luck.

jp


----------



## DJDarknez (Nov 13, 2004)

The D35's are stock on that, right? If they are, then I think the largest your supposed to go on those is 31" tires. That's why people keep breaking axles and associated parts.


----------

